# Sexing Golden Greeks and Hermann's



## Tim/Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

As we sit here trying to come up with a name change for Cleopatra (whom Danny says is likely male in another post) we realize that it would be nice to start changing the "he"s to "she"s and vice versa earlier instead of later. So if Danny, or anyone else wants to voice their opinion on these young ones we would appreciate it. We have our own ideas, but want to hear what you all think.

These are our Hermann's who are approximately 7 months old or so.














These are 2 Golden Greeks (puchased from Danny) who are approximately 15 months old (Danny said he guessed both girls at the time).





These are 2 Golden Greeks who are approximately 7 months old.


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 11, 2008)

At such a young age, its almost impossible to say for sure. Just guessing by the tail I'd say female. You'll know for sure in 5 or so years. 
Incubation temps can help support the guesses.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 11, 2008)

Male, Female, Female on the Hermanns 
Female on left and Male on right of my Goldens 
Both Males on the other 2 Goldens 

Hermanns are tough to sex until they are around 3 inches, so the females can change. 

Danny


----------



## stells (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree and believe me its not often i do lol


----------

